

Asus: Nexus 7 sales climb toward 1 million a month - option_greek
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57542796-94/asus-nexus-7-sales-climb-toward-1-million-a-month/

======
gawker
It's at a brilliant price point and I think that's why the sales are doing
pretty well. I wonder if the Nexus 7 is also sold under cost similar to the
Kindle Fire?

